# Betta hiding from Tetras



## bluefish09 (May 6, 2013)

Hey all, I recently got 5 little neon tetras to add to my 5.5 Gallon tank with my Betta, which also has 3 ghost shrimp in it. I have a few live plants to keep it well oxygenated with the amount of fish I have.

But when I put the tetras in, my betta would chase them around, flaring at them and get exhausted, he never nipped them though, now the next day he's hiding away from them in nooks and crannies of the tank panting, he looks stressed out.

I know 5.5 gal may be too small for the Tetras, They aren't nipping at his tail as I see no damage but should I give my betta more time to adjust to them, or maybe the tank may be overcrowded and I should remove the Tetras?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you quarantine the Tetra's before introducing them? I've never owned them but I hear its best to quarantine tetas for at least a month because they supposedly carry a lot of diseases. I would remove them and quarantine them immediately, and if your betta starts acting normal again than hopefully it was just stress from the new fish. If not he could be ill from a disease the tetras were carrying and you should post in the illness section if he gets worse so we can help figure out what he caught.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

well i have 4 tetras had 5 but one passed buy you got to acclimate. let your betta get used to them he will be interested maybe and chase for a while and stop at least thats what happend with mine =/


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

5.5 gallon tank should really only house 1 fish. You could add a snail or some shrimp, but adding more than one fish makes the tank crowded. I suggest either a) getting rid of the tetra or b) getting a bigger tank for all of them.


----------



## bluefish09 (May 6, 2013)

I moved the tetra to my dad's 10 gal community tank and my betta is relaxed now. Thanks for the advice =)


----------



## JohnLaFawnDuh (May 8, 2013)

i have 9 neons living with my betta and they are all doing fine. My betta doesn't chase them around.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

What size tank do you have JohnLaFawnDuh? 

Each betta has his or her own personality


----------



## JohnLaFawnDuh (May 8, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice tetras look awesome! However, IMO your tank is overstocked


----------



## JohnLaFawnDuh (May 8, 2013)

Yea I'm thinking the same. I'm going to give probably 3 or 4 neons to my bro who only has 2 neons in his tank.


----------



## Ackis (May 7, 2013)

Will adding plants (live ones) allow a tank to support more fish?

My wife picked up a bunch of extra fish yesterday, and we have:
5 Zebra Danios 
5 Neon Tetra 
1 Male Betta 
3 Mystery Snails 
2 African Dwarf Frogs

In a 10G Half-moon tank, with filter and bubbles.

They seem to be doing alright when we watch them. We don't have anywhere to rehome them and no room to set up a second tank.


----------



## JohnLaFawnDuh (May 8, 2013)

awesome i want to see your tank


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackis- That is way too many fish for a 10 gallon. Some people even recommend not putting any other fish in with bettas in 10 gallon tanks (only snails, inverts, and ADFs). I would rehome the danios, at last two of the snails, and possibly the ADFs. Check on Craigslist, there are always people looking to buy fish near me, or you could put out an ad to give them away. Could your wife bring them back in exchange for store credit? You should also -really- have a heater in your tank. To answer your question: not really. Plants can help with the bioload, but that doesn't mean you can throw tons of fish that swim at the same level into a tank and expect it to be fine. It won't be.


----------

